# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  وزيـر الـزراعـة يضع استـقـالتـه بيـن يدي الرفاعـي

## العالي عالي

وضع وزير الزراعة سعيد المصري أمس استقالته بتصرف رئيس الوزراء سمير زيد الرفاعي، بينما أكد وزير الدولة لشؤون الإعلام والاتصال الدكتور نبيل الشريف أنه لا يوجد بين يدي الرفاعي استقالة بالمعنى الحرفي. 
 وجاء موقف المصري بعد 4 أيام من الكشف عن اختلاس مالي في وزارة الزراعة وصلت قيمته إلى نحو 1.2 مليون دينار، وبدأت الجهات المعنية التحقيق في القضية. 

 وقال المصري، الذي لا يعتبر معنيا بشكل مباشر في القضية، وإنما أقدم على الاستقالة انسجاما مع موقفه الأدبي والأخلاقي، "إنني وضعت نفسي بين يدي رئيس الوزراء، وقلت له أنا جاهز لأي قرار تراه مناسبا (...)، أشعر أن هناك ضغوطا من قبل الرأي العام، وأنا أقبل بأي قرار يتم اتخاذه".

 وردا على أسئلة "الغد"، أضاف المصري "أقدمت على تلك الخطوة حتى لا يتم إحراج الحكومة".

ووفقا لمصادر مطلعة، فإن قيمة ما تم حجزه من ممتلكات أحد المتهمين من قبل الأجهزة الأمنية، يفوق النصف مليون دينار، بينما كشفت المصادر عينها، أن أحد المتهمين اعترف بما قام به، بينما يوجد متهم ثان خارج البلاد.

 وبعد أن أكد على أنه جندي من جنود جلالة الملك، وأن موقفه يأتي في إطار الشفافية والوضوح، قال الوزير المصري إن "نتائج التحقيق في اختلاس الوزارة، يمكن أن تنتهي غدا أو بعد غد على أبعد تقدير".

 وكان مصدر مسؤول في الوزارة، قال إنه "تم تشكيل لجنة للتحقيق في شبهة اختلاس مبالغ مالية، جرت في الدائرة المالية، بحيث تم الحجز التحفظي على المشتبه به، وجار التحقيق معه من قبل الجهات الأمنية المختصة، ومن المنتظر ظهور النتائج الأولية للتحقيق خلال أيام".

 بدوره، قال الوزير الشريف إلى "الغد" إنه "لا توجد بين يدي الرئيس استقالة بالمعنى الحرفي والمتعارف عليه للكلمة، ولكن هناك تأكيد من قبل وزير الزراعة على إعمال مبدأ الشفافية للوصول إلى الحقيقة"، مؤكدا على "أهمية معرفة كل ملابسات القضية".

 وسجل العقد الأخير قيام وزيرين بتقديم استقالتيهما من موقعيهما من باب تحملهما للمسؤولية الأدبية والأخلاقية، وهما وزيرا: المياه والري محمد ظافر العالم، والصحة سعد الخرابشة، اللذان قدما استقالتيهما من حكومة الدكتور معروف البخيت.

 وشهد العقد ذاته استقالة عدد من الوزراء، بيد أن أسبابها اختلفت بين استقالة وأخرى، إذ قدم وزير التربية والتعليم الأسبق تيسير النعيمي استقالته، في حكومة نادر الذهبي العام الحالي، ولم يعلن سبب استقالته، كما سبق أن قدم نائب رئيس الوزراء وزير المالية زيد فريز استقالته من حكومة البخيت، لاختلاف في وجهات النظر بينه وبين رئيس الوزراء على خلفية رفع أسعار المشتقات النفطية.

 وكذلك، قدم وزير التخطيط والتعاون الدولي الدكتور باسم عوض الله استقالته من حكومة فيصل الفايز العام 2005، كما استقال عندما كان وزيرا للمالية في حكومة عدنان بدران في نفس العام.




المصدر

----------

